# Affari Tuoi - Viva gli sposi: dal 26 dicembre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Torna *Affari Tuoi*, il gioco dei pacchi più famoso (e discusso) della tv dopo quasi tre anni di assenza. Non mancano le novità: *i concorrenti saranno delle coppie di futuri sposi* e non persone singole ed *i pacchi saranno rappresentati dai vip* e non dalle regioni come in passato.

Alla conduzione *Carlo Conti*, che già condusse il gioco per una sola puntata il 1 aprile 2015 (con Flavio Insinna, il conduttore dell'epoca, che condusse L'eredità che ora presenta abitualmente) per fare uno pesce d'aprile agli spettatori.

*Affari Tuoi - Viva gli sposi *andrà in onda su Rai 1 da *sabato 26 dicembre*, dalle 20:30 alle 22:30, per un totale di sei appuntamenti in prima serata.

Se siete una coppia di futuri sposi e volete partecipare al gioco, telefonate al numero verde 800 93 83 62 , oppure andate sul sito www. contattalarai. rai.it (senza spazi) e cliccate su GiocheRai.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Inizia stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *Affari Tuoi*, il gioco dei pacchi più famoso (e discusso) della tv dopo quasi tre anni di assenza. Non mancano le novità: *i concorrenti saranno delle coppie di futuri sposi* e non persone singole ed *i pacchi saranno rappresentati dai vip* e non dalle regioni come in passato.
> 
> Alla conduzione *Carlo Conti*, che già condusse il gioco per una sola puntata il 1 aprile 2015 (con Flavio Insinna, il conduttore dell'epoca, che condusse L'eredità che ora presenta abitualmente) per fare uno pesce d'aprile agli spettatori.
> 
> ...


Da quello che ho letto, diventerà un people show, con i concorrenti che riceveranno sorprese. Il gioco diventerà un contorno.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2020)

È in onda. Concorrenti una coppia di Brindisi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2020)

C'è Diletta Leotta! 

Il finto Giletti (Ubaldo Pantani) ahahahah.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che è sta roba? Almeno lei è figa


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2020)

*206.000 euro vinti!*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2021)

*Tornano le stranezze nel gioco dei pacchi. Nella puntata andata in onda stasera, come fatto notare dagli utenti su twitter, il pacco della coppia concorrente, quando mancano 7 pacchi da aprire, hanno il loro pacco senza laccio e poi quando ne mancano 6, il pacco nell'inquadratura risulta successivamente chiuso con il laccio. Fanpage ci ha dedicato un articolo e non è escluso che Striscia torni ad occuparsi del gioco dei pacchi e dei presunti trucchi.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tornano le stranezze nel gioco dei pacchi. Nella puntata andata in onda stasera, come fatto notare dagli utenti su twitter, il pacco della coppia concorrente, quando mancano 7 pacchi da aprire, hanno il loro pacco senza laccio e poi quando ne mancano 6, il pacco nell'inquadratura risulta successivamente chiuso con il laccio. Fanpage ci ha dedicato un articolo e non è escluso che Striscia torni ad occuparsi del gioco dei pacchi e dei presunti trucchi.*


----------



## Hellscream (30 Gennaio 2021)

Ma solo a me sta tipa di stasera ricorda Jelena Jensen?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sta tipa di stasera ricorda Jelena Jensen?


Ma solo io penso che molte delle future mogli della trasmissione, siano uno spreco che non siano single?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che molte delle future mogli della trasmissione, siano uno spreco che non siano single?



Assolutamente! Quella di ieri poi era davvero figa


----------

